# Pregnant cat - day 60



## snake (Mar 26, 2005)

My cat is pregnant and she is on day 60 now. What signs should I look out for to know that she is about to give birth?

Thank You


----------



## snake (Mar 26, 2005)

Yes I prepared a kitty box but I only saw her in it once. At the moment she is not showing any signs of giving birth. She still has an apetite and she is not acting in a different way to normal.

I will keep you updated


----------



## snake (Mar 26, 2005)

*Nipple Cream*

Thank You for suggestions.

By the way is it necessary to use nipple cream so that they will not become sore when the babies feed from her?


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

No, you don't need to put anything on her.


----------

